# marineland led lights



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/409/Marineland+LED+Lighting+Fixtures.html
has anyone tried these? thinking about using them on my plywood build. they seem like they would be good, and they are cheap


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought hard about these for my 400g but was concerned about coverage in the tank since my tank is 36" deep. The fixture is very narrow so I was worried about coverage. Most cheaper LED's tend to come out like a beam. I think on a standard 18" deep tank, you might be ok but honestly I haven't seen them in action yet. Maybe IPU will have them on display at some point.

Oh and prior to BCA's servers imploding, I think there was a thread about this and a member had acquired some for his tank. I can't remember who!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

apparently they are no good for planted tanks.


----------

